# Apple tv et neufbox



## jeandatf (19 Août 2012)

Bonjour
Je viens d'acheter une APPLE TV. Depuis ma TV pas de difficulté pour être connecté à YOU Tube par exemple. Donc la connexion internet ce passe bien.
Par contre fonctionnement aléatoire avec mon Imac pour partage à domicile de ma bibliothèque ITunes. On vient de changer l'Apple TV et le problème persiste. Je dois mettre en veille APTV, me déconnecter sur mon Imac de partage à domicile, me reconnecter et l'APTV reconnaît à nouveau ma bibliothèque Itunes.
Y-a-t-il une manipulation à faire sur la neufbox. J'ai été dans NAT me je ne sais pas les paramètres à rentrer  (nom, protocole, Type, ports externes, ...appuyer ou non sur la touche plus).
Merci pour votre aid


----------



## lsr (19 Août 2012)

Salut
C'est un problème connu malheureusement, j'ai une neufbox également, mais même en essayant de me brancher en ethernet entre le PC et l'ATV, j'ai eu des coupures. Je t'invite à lire ce sujet: http://forums.macg.co/apple-tv/probleme-coupure-partage-a-domicile-1073242.html
Peut être que la solution la moins contraignante soit de fermer complètement itunes et de le ré-ouvrir.
Je n'ai eu aucun soucis pendant quelques temps et le weekend dernier c'est réapparu, c'est vraiment aléatoire :/


----------

